# Just got it !



## Exmil (Feb 13, 2009)

Have been looking at med framed semis and finally decided on the 3913 TSW 9mm.Man-o-man what a trigger.lest anyone think I'm a pistol/revolver pro,I ain't,but have owned several of each in various calibers and this has impressed me.Now,anybody got any ideas on holsters ,oh and forgot to mention I'm a lefty also.


----------



## mustnggt619 (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.ubgholsters.com/Guns.html

He lists the 3913. Give it a look. Grats on the purchace also


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats and nice choice


----------



## Exmil (Feb 13, 2009)

*Finally got a pic*








I hope this worked.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

congrats on the purchase. pic isn't working for me tho. brokenimage:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

brokenimagebrokenimage


----------

